# ترحيب حار بالمشرفين الجديدين والمشرف الع



## My Rock (4 فبراير 2006)

*ترحيب حار بالمشرفين الجديدين والمشرف العام الجديد*

طبعا و لا يخفى عنكم, تم تعيين maartina و answer me muslims 

مشرفين على منتدى حوار الاديان, لخبرتهم الطويلة و لمهارتهم بالمحاورة, مصلين ان يستخدمهم الرب من اجل مجد اسمه



هذا و في مفاجأة صغيرة (كبيرة)
الكل بيعرف مينا و مشاركاته و شغله الرائع في المنتدى, يعني بصراحة شايل المنتدى على اكتافه في غيابي و الكثير من الاشياء بنعملها سويا, فاقل تعبير عن الشكر هو تعيينه كمشرف عام بدلا من نائب المشرف العام, فترحيب حار بالمشرف العام الجديد مينا

تستحقها و اكثر يا مينا


----------



## blackguitar (4 فبراير 2006)

*ايه ده كله ايه ده كله
النهرده يوم عيد بجد الف الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد

والف مبروك للمشرف العام 

بجد فرحتلكم 
وفرحت اكتر انى اول المهنئين برغم الظروف السيئه اللى احنا عايشين فيها دلوقتى

بس من كله قلبى الف مبروك يا مارتينا ويا انسر

ومبروك يا مينا بجد تستاهلها وتستاهل كل خير ربنا معاك

الى خطوات لاجل نشر اسم المسيح خلال هذا المنتدى المتواضع*


----------



## Michael (4 فبراير 2006)

الف الف مبروك للجميع

فعلا يستاهلوا كلهم واكثر 


الف الف مبروك

بجد فرحتلكم قوى قوى

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## †gomana† (4 فبراير 2006)

*مبروووووووووووووك لمارتينا وانسر  وربنا يبارككم على معاناه حوار الاديان هيا صعبة اوى وربنا يبارككم

والف الف مبرووووووووووك لاخويا مينا العزيز ربما يباركك يا مينا فى خدمتك وتستاهلها بجد

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Maya (4 فبراير 2006)

*تهنئة*

*أتوجه بالتهنئة الصادقة لكل من الأخت العزيزة والغالية maartina والتي كنت أتمنى لها الإشراف من أول مشاركة لها ، كما أهنئ الأخ answer me muslims عل الإشراف واختياره لهذا  القسم بالذات  من المنتدى  والذي يحتاج لصبر كبير وعدم تردد  والرد الحاسم والقوي  بكل ثقة وإيمان برب المجد يسوع المسيح ....

عزيزتي maartina لقد هنأتك من قبل عبر الخاص وأهنئك الآن مجدداً على هذه الثقة التي منحتك إياها الأسرة الحاكمة في المنتدى ( my rock  ويقية الأحبة  ) وتمنياتي لك بالفعل بمزيد من مشاركاتك الرائعة التي تعودنا عليها ...

والآن إلى المفاجأة الكبيرة وهي المشرف العام الجديد mena_hot وبذلك انتهى عهد التفردالمطلق بالإشراف العام  يا أخ My rock ...

وبالفعل كان هذا اليوم يوم المفاجآت الجميلة فالأخ مينا يستحق كل خير وجهوده في المنتدى تستحق كل تقدير ، أهنئك أخي مينا وأتمنى  أن يزيدك المكان الجديد في المنتدى محبة لهذا المنتدى العزيز ( الكنيسة العربية ) وأن تبذل وتقدم ما تستطيع لأجل أهدافه النبيلة السامية في خدمة الإيمان المسيحي ونشر كلمة الرب والحوار الصادق  بين الأخوة والأخوات المؤمنين وجمعهم في إطار من المحبة المسيحية الصادقة ، تمنياتي  لك بالنجاح والسعادة في مكانك الجديد والإشراف العام ...*


----------



## Coptic Man (4 فبراير 2006)

*اولا اهنئ اخوتي maartina و answer me muslims 

علي اشرافهم علي اصعب منتديات المنتدي واقساها واتمني الرب يعينهم وبجد ربنا معاكم 

وتستاهلوها وتستاهلوا اكتر منها الرب معكم ويعينكم 

وبشكر روك طبعا علي الثقة الغالية والترقية الجميلة دي ويارب اكون استهالها 

وشكرا لكل الاخوة اللي قاموا بتهنئتي ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنكم 

شكرا للاخ العزيز بولا والاخ العزيز مايكل 

والاخت الغالية جومانه والاخت العزيزة مايا

يارب اكون عند حسن ظنكم جميعا *


----------



## ezzzak (4 فبراير 2006)

الف مليون مبروك للمشرفين الجداد 

ودشليون مبروك مخصوص لحبيبي مينا 

ويارب تدو المنتدي كمان وكمان 


30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30:


----------



## zaki (4 فبراير 2006)

*:smil5: 
:smil5: :smil5: :smil5: 

مبروك  للمشرفين  الجدد

و100  مليون  مبروك   يا  مينا

30: 30: 30: 

واسمع  احلى  سلام  خلى  السلاح  صاحى

:bud: :bud:  :bud: *​


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (4 فبراير 2006)

الف الف الف مبـــــــــــــــــــــــروك لكلا من :-
مارتينا وانسر مى مسلم على الاشراف
ومينا الكبير بتاعنا التانى 
وعقبال الكل انشاء الله


----------



## emad_hanna (4 فبراير 2006)

أحبائي المشرفين الجدد

ربنا يبارككم كثيرا على خدمتكم الكبيرة في كرم الرب 

مسؤولية كبيرة أعانكم الرب عليها وربنا يبارككم


----------



## ميرنا (4 فبراير 2006)

*انا دايما الاخيرا معلش بجد تستهلوا  مبروك ليكم كلكم يا جدعان وعقبال يوم فرحكم واشنت فيكم *


----------



## zaki (4 فبراير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *انا دايما الاخيرا معلش بجد تستهلوا  مبروك ليكم كلكم يا جدعان وعقبال يوم فرحكم واشمت فيكم *



*نشكر  ربنا  انى  مبقتش  مشرف  ​*


----------



## ميرنا (4 فبراير 2006)

*ليك يوم يخويه واول واحد هيتشمت فيك انتا شكلك كدا  ربنا يقدرنى واشمت فيك *


----------



## answer me muslims (5 فبراير 2006)

:new5: شكرا بجد ياجماعه على الترحيب الجميل ده منكم  والله يبارك فيكم  ويارب اقدر  انى اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع
سالام المسيح رب المجد يكون مع الجميع
:new5: :new5: :new5:


----------



## maarttina (5 فبراير 2006)

بجد يا جماعة متشكره ليكم كلكم ده ثقه انا خايفه اكون مش قدها لكن بطلب منكم صلوات اكتر ان ربنا يعطيني القوة من اجل خدمة اسمه 
مبروك يا مينا والف مبروك 
ومش ممكن انسي انك انت اللي ليك الفضل في معرفتي بهذا المنتدي الجميل المبارك 
مايا حبيبتي دايما مشاركاتك ورسايلك كلها محبة وصدق واشكرك من كل قلبي اختي الغالية 
ربنا يباركم جميعا وصلوا من اجلي 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## Coptic Lady (5 فبراير 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *اولا اهنئ اخوتي maartina و answer me muslims
> 
> علي اشرافهم علي اصعب منتديات المنتدي واقساها واتمني الرب يعينهم وبجد ربنا معاكم
> 
> ...




مبروووك لمارتينا وانسر مى مسلمز على الاشراف وربنا يعين

والف مليوووووووووووووووووووووووون مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك لمينااااااااااااا

والله تستاهل الخير كله يا مينا ربنا يعينك انت وروك انتم قدها وقدود دايماااااااااااااا


----------



## drpepo (5 فبراير 2006)

مارتينا وانسر 
الرب يباركك ويزيدكم نعمة 
اخينا مينا الرب يباركك 
ويزيدكم كلكم قوة بمجد اسمه لتأتوا بالثمار المرجوة ثلاثون وستون ومائة 

اخوكم بيبو


----------



## استفانوس (5 فبراير 2006)

*الف مبروك للاخوة maartina و answer me muslims 
واصلي ان يبارك الرب عمالكم وان يزيد غلتكم 
وكما اهنى اخي الحبيب مينا من كل قلبي واصلي ان تكون هذه الخدمة تزيد في تاجه ياقوته
الرب يبارك الجميع وان ينهض بكنيسته الى مجيئ يومه العظيم
الى الامام ايها الابطال لرفع خطة الله ومحبة واظهارها للعالم اجمع
كما اصلي ان يبارك الرب هذا المنتدى واخونا روك
الذي اذصح القول 
فهو صوت صارخ في البرية
الرب معكم ولكم وفيكم*


----------



## antoon refaat (5 فبراير 2006)

الاشراف هو الاشراف الف مبروك لمارتينا وانسر 
وكمان الاشراف العام هو اللي كسبان بمينا هوت هو المليان 
الف مبروووووك يا هوتا وادي زغروته30:30:30:


----------



## Messias (5 فبراير 2006)

الف مبرووووك للكل 


و تستاهل فعلا يا مينا مبروك


----------



## Coptic Man (6 فبراير 2006)

*شكرا للاخوة الاحباء علي التهنئة الرقيقة 

شكرا يا ايزاك يا حبيبي علي تهنئتك الجميلة  

وميرسي يا ذكي وعقبالك يا حبي

اخي الحبيب كيرو اخويا الشقي جدا وحشني وميرسي علي تهئتك الرقيقة 

استاذي عماد حنا ميرسي علي تهنئتك الجميلة 

اختي العزيزة مارتينا تستاهلي التريقة اوكتر وده ترتيب من ربنا انك تعرفي المنتدي مش مني  ربنا يباركك

اختي العزيزة جداا وحماتي المستقبلية حور ميرسي لتهنئك الرقيقة الرب يباركك ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنك 

الاخت العزيزة جدا جدا ميرنا ميرسي لتهنئتك ومش جيتي متاخر ولا حاجة 

الاخ الحبيب مسيا ميرسي لتهنئتك 

الاخ العزيز انطون شكرا علي تهئنك اللطيفة 

الاستاذ فريد ميرسي لتهنئك واذكرني دايما في صلاتك

الاخ العزيز دكتور بيبو ميرسي لتهنئتك 

شكرا لكل الاخوة الاحباء علي المرور والتهنئة الرب يبارككم *


----------



## smile (6 فبراير 2006)

*الف مبروك يا مينا*


----------



## Coptic Man (9 فبراير 2006)

smile قال:
			
		

> *الف مبروك يا مينا*



*شكرا يا اخي الحبيب سمايل

وعقبالك قريب كده *


----------



## smile (10 فبراير 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *شكرا يا اخي الحبيب سمايل*
> 
> *وعقبالك قريب كده *


لا يا عم مينا كفايه عليا اللى هناك


----------



## merola (22 مارس 2007)

مبروووووووووووووك ليكم كلكم و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترحيب حار بالمشرفين الجديدين والمشرف ا&#1604*

ألف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد في المنتديات


----------



## candy shop (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترحيب حار بالمشرفين الجديدين والمشرف الع*

الف الف مبروك على المشرفين الجدد وربنا يباركم ويبارك خدمتكوا 

 الف الف مبروك يا مينا  على الاشراف العام واكيد انت تستحقها وربنا يكون معاك ويبارك خدمتك الجديده​


----------



## basboosa (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترحيب حار بالمشرفين الجديدين والمشرف ا&#1604*

الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد وربنا يباركهم ويوسع تخوهم ويفيض عليهم من بركته


----------



## veansea (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترحيب حار بالمشرفين الجديدين والمشرف ا&#1604*

_مبروك يا كوكو الف مبرووووووووووووووووك
بجد تستحقها وعن جدارة وربنا يوفقك 
فى امتحاناتك يارب​_


----------



## veansea (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترحيب حار بالمشرفين الجديدين والمشرف ا&#1604*

_ومبروك لكل المشرفين الجداد وربنا يعينكوا على المهام التى وكلت لكم
وراكم شغل كبير ربنا يوفقكم يارب​_


----------



## alhor (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترحيب حار بالمشرفين الجديدين والمشرف ا&#1604*


تهنئة قلبية للمشرف العام 

والاخوة المشرفين 

بانضمام مشرفين جدد

الرب يرعاكم ويعينكم ويباركم




تحياتى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترحيب حار بالمشرفين الجديدين والمشرف ا&#1604*

الف   مليون مبروك للمشرفين المباركين مارتينا وانسر وطبعا" تهنئه قلبيه حاره للاخ العزيز كوبتك وأكيد انتو مكسب كبير للمنتدى وبيكوا هيعلى أكتر وأكتر .............. ربنا يوفقوا فى مهماتكم الجديده .:ab8::ab8::ab8:


----------



## tina_tina (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترحيب حار بالمشرفين الجديدين والمشرف ا&#1604*

الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد
والف الف مبروك لمينا 
وعقبال العروسة كده
واسفة انى جيت متاخرة
صلولى


----------



## اغريغوريوس (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترحيب حار بالمشرفين الجديدين والمشرف ا&#1604*

انا قرات ليهم ربنا فعلا احسن الاختيار


----------



## twety (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترحيب حار بالمشرفين الجديدين والمشرف ا&#1604*

الف مليووووووون مبرووووووووك
لكل المشرفييييييييييين


----------

